# Changing window size in brick veneer



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I was you I would stick with the windows you have now or hire a mason to do the brick work.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

JumpinJW said:


> Anybody tried this? I have extra brick, but would consider other ideas.


I have done quite a few, but it is my trade. It depends on how good you are with brickwork. If it's not done properly it can look a real mess.
You will need to tooth out some of the existing brickwork to tie in the new.


----------



## JumpinJW (Feb 6, 2012)

*Mason on the job already*



stuart45 said:


> I have done quite a few, but it is my trade. It depends on how good you are with brickwork. If it's not done properly it can look a real mess.
> You will need to tooth out some of the existing brickwork to tie in the new.


We are adding about 350 sf of brick in an addition, so a brick layer is already assumed. I did the tear off & cleaning of 2500 brick so far.

Should I plan to demo the openings myself, or let the mason do it. Want to save time & money.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

The cutting out of the brickwork and the toothing out might be better left to the mason, as you don't want to chip or damage the brickwork.
However if you are patient with the tools you could DIY


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There going to have the tools and know how to do it right, I'd let then do it.


----------

